# what to buy PS3 or xbox 360



## thepirateboy (Feb 27, 2008)

hi guys...so after some really hard savings m having enough to buy a ps3 or xbox 360 but m really confused...should i buy xbox if yes then which one core or premium or should i go for ps3...help in deciding folks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2008)

thepirateboy said:


> hi guys...so after some really hard savings m having enough to buy a ps3 or xbox 360 but m really confused...should i buy xbox if yes then which one core or premium or should i go for ps3...help in deciding folks


PS3, because it has an extremely advanced hardware compared to the Xbox. You can even install most of the available OSes in it, which is a feature that the Xbox lacks.

Xbox has a hardware thats simple enough to emulate in a processor like Q6600 in the near future.

But PS3 hardware is insane. Go for the PS3, and install an OS(like ubuntu) in it. Then it can even play PC games like GTA(through wine), Urban Terror, Counter Strike: Source(through wine), etc and when an Xbox 360 emulator is released, you can run it within the OS that you installed in the PS3.

PS3 is the most future proof of the two.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> But PS3 hardware is insane. Go for the PS3, and install an OS(like ubuntu) in it. Then it can even play PC games like GTA(through wine), Urban Terror, Counter Strike: Source(through wine), etc and when an Xbox 360 emulator is released, you can run it within the OS that you installed in the PS3.



No man, there's no access to the graphics core in the PS3 via alternate OS. You can only run basic no 3D accelerated stuff. So, no 3D games can be run on linux in PS3


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> No man, there's no access to the graphics core in the PS3 via alternate OS. You can only run basic no 3D accelerated stuff. So, no 3D games can be run on linux in PS3


any workarounds ?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> any workarounds ?



Not yet. Because all the interaction between the OS and the PS3 hardware goes through something called hypervisor which stops access to the PS3 RSX. There has been lot of people signing a  petition asking Sony to open up the RSX but then Sony has genuine reasons to block access to the same. Please do a bit of googling to find out more info.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 27, 2008)

@MetalHeadGautam: What the hell are you talking about?

Care to back up those statements with any solid facts?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 27, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> @MetalHeadGautam: What the hell are you talking about?
> Care to back up those statements with any solid facts?



Chill.. It was a misunderstanding.. I guess he knows the difference now..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 27, 2008)

Dude, those are pretty heavy claims that he was making. You don't go around spouting facts like that if you are not sure about the validity of them. That too in a thread where some one is asking your guidance to base his near 20k investment on! There is got to be some accountability if you ask me.

Sheesh!


----------



## aku (Feb 27, 2008)

@Cyrus_the_virus, hey man can ya pls post some links about how foreign os'es work on the ps3 architecture? 
When you can install the os, why can't ya utilize the hardware resources??? is it due to lack of drivers?
Seems quite interesting...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 27, 2008)

go for ps3 here is why ( this is my p.s view)

1.) hardwarevice its very future proof
2.) blu ray player... 
3.)extreme support for video files like avi, divx, mpeg4 etc.. 
4.)replaces regular DVD player in many way and even supports blu ray profile 1.1 ( if my knowledge is right ) .. so u dont need to invest in a separate bluray player 
5.)support for OS installation.. which virtually replaces ur pc.. coz in future there will be more homebrew softies, and workarounds...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree with only 1 and 2. Rest all is not that important or can be done by your PC already, sometimes, even better.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 27, 2008)

figure it out yourself-
1.go to planet m or music world or any other place with both consoles
2.see gaming titles-especially the future ones for PS3 and xbox too (coz hardware wise both can display games gloriously irrespective of ps3's capabilities)
3.if its just gaming-choose with just the above criteria 
4.if u r crazy abt getting all the PC kinda feeling with a console like installing linux,etc-don't hesitate to get a PS3

5.both consoles can play movies in xvid formats , PS3 has a Blu ray advantage,Xbox has DVD only (forget HD-DVD)


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2008)

+1 for PS3. It has finally made some ground and some good gaming titles are coming out. No looking back. Moreover it comes with bluray player (standalone player costs around 250$). On the other hand, Microsoft has HD-DVD, which has dug it's own grave and has become history.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 27, 2008)

akuCRACKER said:


> @Cyrus_the_virus, hey man can ya pls post some links about how foreign os'es work on the ps3 architecture?
> When you can install the os, why can't ya utilize the hardware resources??? is it due to lack of drivers?
> Seems quite interesting...




*Installing Yellow Dog Linux on the PS3*
*news.softpedia.com/news/HELIOS-on-the-PlayStation3-Installation-and-First-Impressions-55924.shtml
*
Installing Ubuntu 7.10 on PS3*
*news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-7-10-on-PS3-73272.shtml



> *Petition to Enable Sony PS3's RSX under Linux*
> 
> Linux users have launched and spread an online petition for Sony to allow access to the PS3's Nvidia-sourced GPU to the Linux operating systems. Sony has made an option in the PS3's XMB(XrossMediaBar, the user interface) menu for installing other operating systems, including Linux.
> 
> However, it has currently implemented a *hypervisor* that restricts access to the RSX in order to block individuals from creating "homebrew" playable content for PS3s that access sophisticated rendering and physics libraries available only to licensors. Among the distributions running on the playstation, there are Ubuntu, Fedora Core 5, Gentoo, Debian and Yellow Dog. Sony has also added the possibility for firmware updates to be downloaded and run on the PlayStation 3.



*More PS3 resources:*

*boardsus.playstation.com/playstation?category.id=ps3
*www.ps3forums.com/
*www.gamespot.com/pages/forums/show_topics.php?board_id=909102863
*www.ps3-hacks.com/


----------



## krazzy (Feb 27, 2008)

One more vote for PS3 from me. Its a complete entertainment centre. You can play PS3 and some PS2 games on it, you can play blu-ray and DVD movies on it, music and even install linux on it. Plus it also has a web browser and wi-fi and has card reader and USB slots. Also earlier it was a bit behind in game performance compared to 360, but in all the newer titles their performance is absolutely the same. Its the best buy. The fact that its an excellent blu-ray player alone makes up for its price.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 27, 2008)

IMO Go for the Xbox 360. More Titles FTW!! 
And yea If you want a Blu Ray player then go for the PS3.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 27, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> I agree with only 1 and 2. Rest all is not that important or can be done by your PC already, sometimes, even better.




yeah but i think he asked of which one is better... thats why i said those things..


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 27, 2008)

now let me tell you that PS3's hardware does not signify that it will be future proof (except blu ray player) - it depends more on number of games and released- Xbox is getting more than 50 titles this year.it also depends on launch of next Xbox (bcoz sony will have to launch PS4) .. a similar Proof is PS2's still existence with obsolete hardware 
Xbox's HD-DVD was never going to have games,that is all clear-it was stated on the launch that Xbox will always use DVD 9s.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 27, 2008)

I'd say go for the Xbox 360 . More Titles available , much more titles available here in India .

here in lko , Landmark(Tata's Retail Chain) stocks both PS3 n X360 . but it has like 9 PS3 games on stock and 50+ Xbox 360 games on stock .

Xbox has the best online game service right now . Xbox Live pwnz everything right now.

Also , anyone saying that the PS3 is more advanced than the Xbox 360 , eat your words .

The CEll processor is optimized for "streaming Floating-point" calculations , which make up barely 5% of all the operations , whereas the majority are load, store, integer, branch, etc . PS3’s CPU is optimized for streaming floating-point, with 87.5% of its cores good for streaming floating-point and nothing else

So this makes the cell well suited for video playback and networked waveform analysis .

So for game programmers , the Xbox's Optimized , Unified Shader Architecture GPU is much better.

Unified Shader Architecture means that a Shader can be used either as a Vertex Shader or a Pixel Shader depending on the need . Whereas the PS3 has a fixed number of Vertex and Pixel Shaders .

Just see the PS3 vs Xbox 360 Graphics Comparison conducted by Gamespot and See for Yourself which is better .

*www.gamespot.com/features/6171831/index.html

Comparison:
SpiderMan 3:
*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2007/features/hardware/x360-ps3-round2/comparison21.jpg
*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2007/features/hardware/x360-ps3-round2/comparison21_over.jpg
Virtua Tennis 3: Notice the net
*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2007/features/hardware/x360-ps3-round2/comparison14.jpg
*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2007/features/hardware/x360-ps3-round2/comparison14_over.jpg


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 27, 2008)

@Zeeshan, that's the most lamest comparison I've ever seen! What happened? you couldn't post any high end games which show the ps3 is better? lol...

*static.videogamer.com/videogamer/misc/external/lostcomp1hd.jpg




*img153.imageshack.us/img153/3239/fightnightxr2.jpg




*img337.imageshack.us/img337/6232/nfswm0.jpg


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 27, 2008)

note : this is not a reply to anybodies prev post.. this is just wht i found...
enjoy..

The XBOX TOPPING 1TERAFLOP AND THE PS3 TOPPING A WHOPPING 2 TERAFLOPS, NOW THAT IS INEED POWER TO BE SPOKEN OF. PS3 ineed more powerful and capable nearly 2wice the rice! 

Don't Believe me check this out : *hardware.gamespot.com/Story-ST-x-1985-x-x-x?tag=boxcar_all_features_image


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 27, 2008)

^  see the image u posted.xbox is more clearer and bright while that PS3 image is looking dull 
and those are different places-post something thats exactly same to compare both


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 27, 2008)

If I were asked the same question with the adequate amount of money I would definetly go for a PS3.Hands down.With so many cases of Xbox 360 having RRoD's in such a short amount of time within it's purchase is not something which I want to risk with my hard earned money.This,if you ask me,is a major gripe.With such high hardware failure rate I would relatively require a fairly reliable console.Barring that,I'd say many of the 360 games usually make it to PC albeit with some delay but yeah fair enough I get to play them at the end of the day is what matters to me.Whereas,we know how stringent Sony is with it's oh-so exclusive titles list & that which comes from first party Sony developers.That is something which I can't afford to miss out on.

For those who say games titles aren't shaping up for Sony then better dig your heads deeper into google & you'll get a host of title line up which we have for PS3 this year.The titles are slowly making their way into Mumbai markets & we have shops like Alfa which provide a huge range of PS3 titles now.Their rates are a bit of concern though as the last I checked nothing was below 2.4k.Not sure how it is now.

Blu-Ray is an advantage.But let's face it how many are actually going to buy atleast 10 Blu-Ray movie titles.I'm sure I won't.Not that much atleast.One would do just for the heck of it but the pricing is way too much for a movie.A price drop would perhaps be wise.

PSN is a free service which you can avail.I know Xbox Live might be the best thing out there but PSN is definetly making it's mark too.What more could you ask for in a free service?

Many said that the PS3 had gone very costly at one point but now it's matching the Xbox 360 premium pricing which makes it an equally competitive console at the moment.

Backwards compatibility for 60 & 80GB versions.Need I say more?  

These are some of the reasons compelling me to buy a PS3.Not that 360 is not a preference but with the RRoD situation being so widespread I would recommend a PS3 for now.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2008)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> @MetalHeadGautam: What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Care to back up those statements with any solid facts?





ctrl_alt_del said:


> Dude, those are pretty heavy claims that he was making. You don't go around spouting facts like that if you are not sure about the validity of them. That too in a thread where some one is asking your guidance to base his near 20k investment on! There is got to be some accountability if you ask me.
> 
> Sheesh!


*kk made a few mistakes. but the following still hold true:*

theoritically its possible to emulate xbox on ps but not vice versa

ps3 natively allows and even unoffitially encourages install of 3rd party oses that it has approved(yellow dog linux)

ps3 is more future proof due to better hardware

bluray mostly will win, meaning ps3 is better choice than xb360

sry 4 inconvenience due 2 misunderstanding


----------



## thepirateboy (Feb 27, 2008)

so till now PS3 is winning but i have only 20k and i asked sony world and they said the price of 60 Gigs model is 29k and that of 40 gigs is 25k(both are a bit expansive for me)...so i think i would be going for x-box...can you now tell me which model to go for like the Hdd in premium model is of any use in India or not and where is it better than the core model....thanks you all for your replies...really appreciate them


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 27, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> @Zeeshan, that's the most lamest comparison I've ever seen! What happened? you couldn't post any high end games which show the ps3 is better? lol..



I Posted the pics from the Gamespot Graphics Comparison .

You have just posted Random screenshots from different games . while te Gamespot guys have carefully taken both pics at the same timing and place and angle to compare both of them .

Just see the last set of your screenshots , the first pic is of a day game whereas the second pic of a night game , how can this comparison be a correct comparison .



MetalheadGautham said:


> Xbox has a hardware thats simple enough to emulate in a processor like Q6600 in the near future.
> 
> But PS3 hardware is insane. Go for the PS3, and install an OS(like ubuntu) in it. Then it can even play PC games like GTA(through wine), Urban Terror, Counter Strike: Source(through wine), etc and when an Xbox 360 emulator is released, you can run it within the OS that you installed in the PS3.
> 
> PS3 is the most future proof of the two.


Dude ven the PS2 and Xbox console emulators currently are in a miserable state what makes you think that the Next-Gen consoles can be emulated .

You can't even play a PS2 game with >30FPS even on current hardware(C2D 8600GT) because of the difference in architectures of both the systems and the relative inefficiency of the emulators.



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> ps3 is more future proof due to better hardware


 Dude care to support that .

Al those people talking bout Teraflops power , well that is only the Theoretical power . 

Like i said the PS3 is optimized for "Streaming Floating Point " operations and roughly 0.5% of all gaming operations are Floating Point . That's for the CPU .

And as for the GPU , the Xbox 360 GPU is much better than the PS3's .

The Cell Processor which is touted as the Advantage of the PS3 is only the CPU , whereas the PS3's GPU , The Emotion Engine still uses the old conventional Fixed Vertex and Pixel Shaders.

The reatest Advantage , Developers can program for the Xbox 360 n then make the same game run on a PC with zero or minimal code changes due to the Inherent design of the Xbox 360 SDK .



thepirateboy said:


> so till now PS3 is winning but i have only 20k and i asked sony world and they said the price of 60 Gigs model is 29k and that of 40 gigs is 25k(both are a bit expansive for me)...so i think i would be going for x-box...can you now tell me which model to go for like the Hdd in premium model is of any use in India or not and where is it better than the core model....thanks you all for your replies...really appreciate them


 I'd recommend you go for the Premium Model as You'll be able to Download the demos of the Latest games for free n play em if you have a HDD . Also , some games take quite a lot of space for saves(>50MB) so a HDD is the best bet .


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 27, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> I'd recommend you go for the Premium Model as You'll be able to Download the demos of the Latest games for free n play em if you have a HDD . Also , some games take quite a lot of space for saves(>50MB) so a HDD is the best bet .


 
+1
adding these features to a core model would almost cost the same


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 27, 2008)

_Poll Added. _


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 27, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> _Poll Added. _



I don't understand the point why users create threads when there are already several threads and polls open on the same issue where the things said are nothing but being repeated.

For example, another one with a poll which died:
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74188


----------



## thepirateboy (Feb 27, 2008)

my needs are different


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> I Posted the pics from the Gamespot Graphics Comparison .
> 
> You have just posted Random screenshots from different games . while te Gamespot guys have carefully taken both pics at the same timing and place and angle to compare both of them .
> 
> ...


1. power is still power. it does have uses. you can encode video at high speeds on a PS3

2. the emulators are NOT in a miserable state. my friend with P4 3.06 GHz, 2 GB ram and 7800GTX 512 mb can comfortably run the emulators at high FPS. Which emulator are you using ?

3. everyone knows that Xbox 360 programming was meant to be similar to that of M$WV. But that means that sooner or later _all_ Xbox 360 games will come out on PC, which won't happen in the case of a PS3.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 2. the emulators are NOT in a miserable state. my friend with P4 3.06 GHz, 2 GB ram and 7800GTX 512 mb can comfortably run the emulators at high FPS. Which emulator are you using ?


lolz . A PS2 costs 5K , your friend's setup costs atleast 5 times as much . Go figure .



MetalheadGautham said:


> 3. everyone knows that Xbox 360 programming was meant to be similar to that of M$WV. But that means that sooner or later _all_ Xbox 360 games will come out on PC, which won't happen in the case of a PS3.


Which is why companies will support Xbox 360 because they can target two platforms with the production cost of One . Whereas for the PS3 they'll have to spend the same amount of time and money programming from the scratch .

As for the SDK part , just try and write a 3D game in XNA(or DirectX) which xbox uses and OpenGL which PS3 uses . You'll know what i mean .

*creators.xna.com/

And besides why should developers learn a new technology from scratch when they can apply their current skills to Develop Games for a platform,


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 28, 2008)

just another reason i would select PS3

since bluray has alomst won the format war its safe bet to go for PS3....





> A: Watching videos
> 
> The PS3 is a multimedia powerhouse. You can watch videos on it downloaded from the PlayStation Store, the internet, or from removable media. The PS3 can play MP4, AVI, MPEG, and other major formats. Watch videos by going to the Video section of the XMB, and select your video. In System Software 2.10, you can watch DivX videos, however the PS3 cannot play copright protected videos and cannot play DivX videos over 2GB.
> 
> ...


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

*Q. *Aside from gaming, what sort of multimedia capabilities does the system offer?
*A. *Xbox 360 offers a wide range of multimedia features, letting you instantly stream digital media stored on your portable music player, digital camera, Windows® PC running Media Center, or any Microsoft® Windows® XP-based PC directly to your Xbox 360. Xbox 360 is the best way to:

*Enjoy music:* Play all music from any of the popular CD music formats (CD-DA, CD-ROM, CD-ROM XA, CD-R, CD-RW, and CD-Extra), store up to 15,000 songs on the 20GB hard drive, and stream the music stored on your PC and portable music players.
*Browse images:* Plug in your digital camera, portable storage device, or PC and instantly access your latest and greatest shots.
*Experience high-definition: *Stream high-def movies and TV directly from your Media Center PC. *(they forgot to mention Zune here)*
*Mix your media:* Listen to your own music while you play games. Create a slideshow to your own songs and share it with friends via the best TV and speakers in the house. Or bring down the house by experimenting with the interactive visualizers built into every Xbox 360.


----------



## m-jeri (Feb 28, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> lolz . A PS2 costs 5K , your friend's setup costs atleast 5 times as much . Go figure .
> 
> Which is why companies will support Xbox 360 because they can target two platforms with the production cost of One . Whereas for the PS3 they'll have to spend the same amount of time and money programming from the scratch .
> 
> ...



zeeshan..what u saying is 100% true...

but u have to accept the fact that..PS3 is actually by far a superior machine...trust me when i say that... its by a real great sure of certainity...

i own a ps2 xbox ps3 x360....and i am no fanboy either....

each machine have their own abilities...and all u people quoting links and numbers are wasting time....

actually a owning game console comes down to money,user friendliness, games and most importantly gameplay itself...nothing else.....

i bought my 360 and ps3 at the same day...heheheh....u know why because i ahve frnds like u who r biased to 360....and frnd who r biased to ps3....i was forced to take 2 of them with me too....hehhe


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 28, 2008)

PS3. 

Here's a shoot-out : 

*Power :* The PS3 wins out on sheer processing power. The only reason X360 games may look slighlty better now is because the PS3 versions are ports of the X360, and there are bound to be issues. Once devs start harnessing the full potential of the PS3, it will blow the X360 out of the water. 

*Media :* Your pick. The X360 can be an MCE while the PS3 can be bloody awesome blu-ray player. In my Opinion, the blu-ray player is far more important.

*Games :* Whether you like it or hate it, Sony will eventually get the best titles. History will most certainly repeat itself. But this will take time and patience. The X360 has some kick-ass games right now though. The price is not going to be a factor as blu-ray has won, and the prices will soon begin to nosedive. Therefore, your pick.  Do you just want some good games now, or would you rather wait for a steady flow of good games. Keep in mind that eventually, all x360 games are going to make it to PC. Look at GOW and LP_EC. Also, what Zeeshan said is right. The X360 games are _much_ simpler to develop. But eventually, the game devs will have to adapt, because there will be too many PS3 gamers to be pissing off with bad ports. Case in point, Crysis. Due _only_ for PS3. 

*Stability *: PS3. Enough Said. 

*Online Play : *Naturally, the X360. But honestly, do you really have a fast enough connection? And are there really enough servers in India that will provide you with a decent ping? If yes, then the X360 wins here. 

*Extra features : *I had to mention the fact that the PS3 can have a Linux installed, din't I?

finally, @ madjeri, you have both??!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

madjeri said:


> zeeshan..what u saying is 100% true...
> 
> but u have to accept the fact that..PS3 is actually by far a superior machine...trust me when i say that... its by a real great sure of certainity...
> 
> ...


how much do you earn ?


----------



## m-jeri (Feb 28, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> PS3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@ring_wrath...i told u..if i would have selected from one of those....the other gang would have definetely kept me out of their life..hehheheh....


and i working so i could afford both of them.....so i went ahead got a pro and a 60GB....hehehhe.......gods grace.....and when i saw ppl braggin abt whose best..all i can do is laugh....

but lets see who has the last laugh....for that i am sayin atleat 2 years wait....nothin less....games...mod chips...the works...u know what i mean..


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't mean to be an agony aunt or anything. but you really should not let your friends control you like that.


----------



## m-jeri (Feb 28, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Don't mean to be an agony aunt or anything. but you really should not let your friends control you like that.



my dear..i wish my friends would see this..they always complain that i dont give a damn abt wat they have to say.....but they are good people....
nice to hangout..as you guys are....good smart guys.....hehhe.....but this is offtopic..sorry mods.....


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 28, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> History will most certainly repeat itself. But this will take time and patience.


Yup History Will repeat itself .

Till the 1990's Sega was the Market Leader and Sony(New kid on the block) made some serious dent in Sega's Share with the PS1 and took over it with the PS2.

Similarly , Microsoft(the latest kid on the block) Made some serious dent in Sony's share with the Xbox and has finally surpassed it with the Xbox 360 .

Case in Point. _50%_ of all console game sales this year were for the 360.



ring_wraith said:


> Extra features : I had to mention the fact that the PS3 can have a Linux installed, din't I?


 XNA Creators Club , let's hobbyist Officially write games for the 360 . 

That wasn't possible until now for any console without buying Extremely Costly SDK's and that too only people working in Gaming companies could get SDK's not the normal hobbyist .


----------



## m-jeri (Feb 28, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Yup History Will repeat itself .
> 
> Till the 1990's Sega was the Market Leader and Sony(New kid on the block) made some serious dent in Sega's Share with the PS1 and took over it with the PS2.
> 
> ...



hmm....1 year head start and only 50%........bad i say.....give ps3 1 year too..then we'll have this talk.....

and hbbyist writinh games for 360...ok...they will.....but well see abt wat happens to that game....u know ppl already might have written games for xbox orginal..have u heard abt it......??????


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

are yaar agar console pe linux install karna hai to pc hi le lo !

most of PS3's games are on Xbox ,xbox has better development support so more games forever while Sony's limited.
+ hobbyist can make games on their own-i know 2 arcade games in development approved by MS


----------



## m-jeri (Feb 28, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> are yaar agar console pe linux install karna hai to pc hi le lo !
> 
> most of PS3's games are on Xbox ,xbox has better development support so more games forever while Sony's limited.
> + hobbyist can make games on their own-i know 2 arcade games in development approved by MS



+100.........

yes....ps3 fanboys should stop talkin abt their linux wonder..its lame yaar.....yes it makes is versatile...but get a pc.....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 28, 2008)

one thing i have to say is many games today are being created to xox360 in ind and converted to ps3.. and vry few games are perfectly created  for ps3 this is mainly coz of complexity of CELL BROADBAND procy.. 
but this is t change as more companies now do the reverse... create first for ps3 and convert it to xbox..
and when ps2 was released .. there wasnt many titles .. but things changed , now all know how damn hit is ps2!!!..
and now with bluray clearly a winner and many going to buy PS3 simply coz it doubles perfectly as bluray player / media centre ... many titles will be created with ps3 in mind...


----------



## m-jeri (Feb 28, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> one thing i have to say is many games today are being created to xox360 in ind and converted to ps3.. and vry few games are perfectly created  for ps3 this is mainly coz of complexity of CELL BROADBAND procy..
> but this is t change as more companies now do the reverse... create first for ps3 and convert it to xbox..
> and when ps2 was released .. there wasnt many titles .. but things changed , now all know how damn hit is ps2!!!..
> and now with bluray clearly a winner and many going to buy PS3 simply coz it doubles perfectly as bluray player / media centre ... many titles will be created with ps3 in mind...



hmm.....well....could be true..but sure.....bluray ..yes....

about porting...ps3 will get more titles...coz yeah ps3 was just released and time will prove that its true...
but what do u think x360 will do???
sit around?????no they will also come up with more stuff....remeber.....

ps3 got SCGE and x360 got MSGS.....so dont underestimate both....
both are great development houses......


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Xbox_360_games 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PlayStation_3_games


----------



## m-jeri (Feb 28, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Xbox_360_games
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PlayStation_3_games



nish...u killin me man ......that list could be updated by any time..in favour of anyone.....that link means nothin.....


----------



## techtronic (Feb 28, 2008)

PS3 without a doubt


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 28, 2008)

ROFLMAO 360 not even 720p


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

^ i just posted it to show that both consoles will have games developed insanely
Most of titles are same for both the consoles
PS3 mgiht have good hardware for computing-it means nothing at all for gaming-this is the poorest criteria to decide a console-i dont think largest selling console Wii has greatest hardware-
Any console's future is dependent on developers and you all know developers favour both consoles except exclusive titles from Sony and MS.


@ quadroplex780 - Xbox 360 is Hd ,its that game that isn't.kindly check the link first---Bungie confirms Halo 3 is not 720p


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 28, 2008)

all ican say is wait for this second quater and more titles will be there for ps3.. 
defenetly more than current no ....
ps3 is always superior.. but if there is next version of xbox360... then there will be a good competition..

but playstation has a string base now in all gamers mind .. with backing of ps2 success... so ps3 has edge both in popularity/hardware/titles to come for it .... PERIOD ! dont forget it f()cking has bluray player which will many will think for buying it,...


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

1.u mean that xbox 360 won't get any games in 2008 by saying that PS3 will rule by getting new games this year.
2.i m getting a  PS3 soon so dont think i m supporting Xbox.yea i own a 360.
3.the guy has made his mind to get a 360 , its we who are arguing for nothing.
4.blu ray writer costs 350-500$ , the same as ps3's and xbox's cost.so if harware is a criteria-get a BD drive for pc,install linux and play solitaire


----------



## m-jeri (Feb 28, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> 1.u mean that xbox 360 won't get any games in 2008 by saying that PS3 will rule by getting new games this year.
> 2.i m getting a  PS3 soon so dont think i m supporting Xbox.yea i own a 360.
> 3.the guy has made his mind to get a 360 , its we who are arguing for nothing.



LADIES AND GENTLEMAN.....I HEREBY DECLARE NISH_HIGHER as the WISEST....


MAn u rock.......

naveen and all u other guys....learn from nish.....hes a gamer..not a fanboy....

nish...welcome to the club of wise.....

p.s.. i consider a member of the eleete...hhehe


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 28, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> one thing i have to say is many games today are being created to xox360 in ind and converted to ps3.. and vry few games are perfectly created  for ps3 this is mainly coz of complexity of CELL BROADBAND procy..
> but this is t change as more companies now do the reverse... create first for ps3 and convert it to xbox..
> and when ps2 was released .. there wasnt many titles .. but things changed , now all know how damn hit is ps2!!!


 Games started appearing for PS2 because Dreamcast , the sole contender of the PS2 was dropped by SEGA .

SEGA pulled out of the console market because of Financial Troubles and that left only one console in the market , the PS2 .(Xbox was released much later)



naveen_reloaded said:


> ! dont forget it f()cking has bluray player which will many will think for buying it,...


By the time you get Blu-Ray movies in the Mass market here . There will be much better players available in the market n the PC will have even better support .

The PS2 has DVD playback support , but hardly anyone uses his PS2 to play DVD's .


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ ROFL ! 
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35a.gif


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 28, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> 1.u mean that xbox 360 won't get any games in 2008 by saying that PS3 will rule by getting new games this year.
> 2.i m getting a  PS3 soon so dont think i m supporting Xbox.yea i own a 360.
> 3.the guy has made his mind to get a 360 , its we who are arguing for nothing.
> 4.blu ray writer costs 350-500$ , the same as ps3's and xbox's cost.so if harware is a criteria-get a BD drive for pc,install linux and play solitaire


di i ever say that game dev gona stop for xbox 360??? wht a stupid understanding...
and for the 4 th point.... even whe nDVD got launched this was the state... look around u ... i get DVD with movie ... as cheap as 40-50 Rs..
and another thing .. i wont get a BD writer.. i will simply get BD disc in black market and enjoy.. let those underground fellas worry....about writer


madjeri said:


> LADIES AND GENTLEMAN.....I HEREBY DECLARE NISH_HIGHER as the WISEST....
> 
> 
> MAn u rock.......
> ...


 LOL
wa that a compliment or teasing reply..???
 LOL


PS3 is asure winner .. jusr look at the poles...
now lets top this fight and help that fella to buy his console...



Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Games started appearing for PS2 because Dreamcast , the sole contender of the PS2 was dropped by SEGA .
> 
> SEGA pulled out of the console market because of Financial Troubles and that left only one console in the market , the PS2 .(Xbox was released much later)
> 
> ...



wht do u mean by better player ??/

for me .. shifting from PIONEER DVD player to PS3`s BD playback is a BIG change... i have a total control of the movie...
and for meit works flawlessly... i may never buy another BD player here after... now itsself i get with BD profile 1.1 ...and abiltiy to play nearly all major video files.. wht else can i ask for ??

whoever is looking for getting a separate BD player SHOULD OPT fpr ps3... 
best bet to get PS3 .. + good LCD + A/V reciever + 5.1 = awesome Home theatre + gaming console + pc ( by installing ubuntu 7.1 ) + access to internet....

whtelse do u need for a a normal perrson???


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

what i mean to say (to everyone) is its worthless to count on the fact that PS3 is getting new games this year because most of those games are on Xbox and some people already own it.this also means that the number of games for Xbox is more and will remain more till xbox exists because developers won't abandon this and start making games for PS3 just because it has a better processor.has that ever happened in PC with intel or AMD?

even if the case was opposite i'd choose the console with more games at present.
when PS2 was launched,a DVD writer's cost was around 6k and ppl bought both.these are stats..BD Rom now costs 8000 rupees..its better to think like a gamer and not as a geek when considering buying a console

Peace!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 28, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> get PS3 .. + good LCD + A/V reciever + 5.1 = awesome Home theatre + gaming console + *pc* ( by installing ubuntu 7.1 ) + access to internet....


Yeah i suppose PC users never need to burn a DVD or anything


----------



## m-jeri (Feb 28, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> LOL
> wa that a compliment or teasing reply..???
> LOL
> 
> ...




that was a complement.....

and abt poles......who care abt poles..its just gameplay...r8 now X360 is clear winner....maybe in a year we see...

and by using ps3..u get " i have a total control of the movie..."...

u kiddin me????....man u sound and type stupid and invalid arguments....

i dont even want to start abt that....bt using ps3...u now control the film...u control actors..or u change the plot.....

wat u get from ps3....ie "control" u get it from 1000 rupee DVD player now....

ok....ya i agree ps3 is great ok...and u know most people here taking sides own both the system.....and using game sysytems for over 10 years...stand up and take notice yaar.........thats called gamers...u my boy is a ps3 fanboy nothing else...


respect&peace


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ahh..amm
List of res for games on 360 and PS3 shows that even ps3 isn't that good but ahead of 360


> Well it turns out that when a game box says that it runs in 720p or 1080p it’s not entirely true. Sure you can set it to that resolution but the actual game output resolution is rarely exactly that.
> 
> Check out two of the biggest releases of the season for example:
> 
> ...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 28, 2008)

thnks for he quote .. but wht is the real point...??

and antoher thing .. can anyone say which is the best ever graphically spectacular game for ps3 ???


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

^ yes , Uncharted rocks !


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 28, 2008)

^^I think the best eye candy is seen on *Heavenly Sowrd* 720p 4xAA.
@others Don't come to me saying that I am a graphics whore or something I am just answering naveens question.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 28, 2008)

For me Resolution Does not matter as far as the GFX Quality is good(720p is enuf) and the most important part is _Gameplay_ .

Gamin is 80% Gameplay n 15% Sound n 5%GFX . Yeah , the soundtrack matters more than the GFX , coz a bad soundtrack is a total Turn-off .

And as for GFX Quality , both Current-Gen output almost the same quality so it Finally boils down to Gameplay and which console has more(and better) games .

I'd rather Play at 720p With much better visuals n AA rather than bland looking at 1080p.


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh come on! How can you possibly deny that the PS3 will eventually be the winning console? Someone bump this thread in a year and then i can say "told you so".

Zeeshan, agreed current gen games have the same graphics, but that is only because game devs have not learnt how to make full potential of the PS3 yet! Till Crysis came along, no-one knew how to harness the full potential of 2x8800 Ultras in SLi! Bland looking 1080p??? what does that even mean?? The Visuals will be the same if and usually better on the PS3. 

According to your 80% gameplay, 15% sound and 5% Gfx formula, then I can safely say that you should invest in a 8-bit video game and forget about PS3, X360 etc. 8-bit Video Games had awesome gameplay, good sound and lame GFx. 
But would you do so??


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 28, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> According to your 80% gameplay, 15% sound and 5% Gfx formula, then I can safely say that you should invest in a 8-bit video game and forget about PS3, X360 etc. 8-bit Video Games had awesome gameplay, good sound and lame GFx.
> But would you do so??


 That's why i said i was talking bout Current-Gen consoles .

Coz in current gen consoles , GFX are almost same on both Consoles , so it's not like the other console wil be like 100 times better than one.

Thus while deciding between Xbox 360 n PS3 , i'd concentrate more on the gameplay element .


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 28, 2008)

I could infer these things after reading all the posts:

1) Zeeshan owns 360 so he's justifying buying the same
2) Nish owns 360 so he's justifying buying the same
3) Naveen owns PS3 so he's justifying buying the same
4) Metalhead's justifying buying the PS3 coz he's a Linux fan
5) ctrl_at_del owns 360
6) krazy owns PS3
7) cyrus owns/plans to own PS3
8 ) Metalhead still believes emulating PS3 is like landing on the sun while emulating 360 is like landing on the moon.
9) Some people believe PS3 still uses Emotion Engine which is not true for present gen PS3.
10) The thread starter is nowhere to be seen! 

Hehe... no offense guys.. just trying to make the atmosphere a bit lighter 

Lets look where Xbox 360 gains:
1) Use of Direct-X like API means game companies do li'l to port the games to XBox which directly translates into More Games in Less Time!
2) Custom GPU built by ATi hence we can expect better integration overall.
3) Unified shaders.

Where Xbox has roadblocks:
1) Use of generic 3 core Xenon CPU which is less powerful than Cell.
2) CPU can share very limited or no amount of GPU's work.
3) Latency issues between cache and CPU
4) Achieving correct Thread level parallelism is all upto the programmer (his headache) and requires much effort (In layman's terms its like deciding what job is done by which core). Hence optimization is not an easy task.

Where PS3 scores:

1) Cell proc. is an all-in-one proc much powerful than Xenon.
2) Achieving parallelism is not difficult as in Xenon coz the Cell was built with this in mind. Optimization becomes simpler.
3) RAM is better integrated with Cell which mitigates latency issues.
4) Cell can share the load of GPU.

Where PS3 sux:
1) Unfamiliar API. Which means less games as of now than 360.
2) Discrete Shaders.
3) Use of PCI-E bus for interconnection of CPU and GPU (We dunno whether its a pro or con coz there is very limited info about Xbox360's bus architecture).
4) GPU is more generic.

PS3 hardware is underutilized. Technically, PS3 arch. is superior to 360. But Xbox360 is ahead of PS3 in terms of units sold coz it has the support of many complementing things (DirectX is the biggest which eases the work of progarmmers by making things re-usable!). However optimization if difficult.

Note that I hafnt included PS3's BluRay as a plus point coz I think as of today this point is completely absurd. So whats the conclusion? Conclusion is if you wanna play games today Get Xbox. If you want your console to last for sometime Get PS3. Not that MS will sit quiet and not upgrade Xbox but that Sony already has a much advanced and proven platform (the whole arch.) and needs to do li'l work for upgradation (mebbe just GPU).

I hope I bored you enuf with technicals things. Thats it for today! Enuf of this technical bull$h1t! 

PS: Someone said Cell is optimized for FPU while Xenon is not (or something lke that). I'd like to read about it. Do you haf something to back up this claim?


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

^ remove my name  i'm getting my PS3 in 1st week of march 
read my 1st post in this thread
and the guy bought Xbox 360


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 28, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ remove my name  i'm getting my PS3 in 1st week of march
> read my 1st post in this thread


Yeah read it after I posted. But I wasn't wrong 



nish_higher said:


> and the guy bought Xbox 360


Yep, whatever. I just posted the technical details of both so that all Xbox vs. PS3 threads could refer to this


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 28, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> PS: Someone said Cell is optimized for FPU while Xenon is not (or something lke that). I'd like to read about it. Do you haf something to back up this claim?


*xbox360.ign.com/articles/617/617951p2.html

And BTW , The 2 TeraFlops claimed Performance of the PS3 is of the GPU .

The Actual PS3 CPU has a Performance of 218 GFlops .

The GPU is a different game altogether and it is not suited for General Purpose Computing .

IGN Peformance Comparison:

*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/617/617951/microsofts-xbox-360-vs-sonys-playstation-3-20050520041729831.jpg

*xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/article/617/617951/microsofts-xbox-360-vs-sonys-playstation-3-20050520041730612.jpg

Via IGN: 


> Game programmers do not want to spread their code over eight processors, especially when *seven of the processors are poorly suited for general purpose programming*. Evenly distributing game code across eight processors is extremely difficult.



*xbox360.ign.com/articles/617/617951p2.html

Via Gamespot:


> The PS3’s design requires high levels of floating point performance, because the _PS3 GPU is unable to do automatic load balancing between pixels and vertices_, so performance will drop off during vertex processing. The PS3’s design requires that the CPU take up the slack. O_n Xbox 360, we do not plan for the CPU to do any vertex processing at all, which leaves all of the processor’s power for game simulation code._
> 
> Floating point performance is much more relevant on the GPU, where Xbox 360 has more floating point performance than PS3. Not only does the *Xbox 360 GPU have greater raw shader power than the PS3 GPU (240 GFLOPS versus estimated 228.8 GFLOPS on PS3)*, it will also use more of its power. _The Xbox 360’s unified shader model will automatically optimize graphics for each game (vertex or pixel shading)_, without the developer having to write any extra code. _Xbox 360 will also have embedded DRAM_ to avoid bandwidth bottlenecks and to give developers “free” anti-aliasing to eliminate jagged edges in every game.



*www.gamespot.com/pages/unions/read_article.php?topic_id=21827432&union_id=1756

@infra_red_dude , The Generic'ness of the Xbox 360 CPU is it's power as it is much adept at performing generic calculations the one that are needed for AI programming and all and lets the GPU do all the GFX work whereas the Cell has only 1 General Purpose Core and 7other SPE'f that are ill suited to AI programming and are more adept at FPU's which are very very uncommon in AI Programming .

Same Goes for the RAM , the X360 has 512MB Unified RAM which can be used by both the CPU and the GPU as per the need . Whereas the PS3 has 256 MB each for CPU and GPU .


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 28, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> *xbox360.ign.com/articles/617/617951p2.html


Thanks for the link. Going thru it now.



Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> And BTW , The 2 TeraFlops claimed Performance of the PS3 is got the GPU .


Teraflops is NOT a measure of performance and thats why I never mentioned it as a pro or con for either PS3 or XBox.



Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> The GPU is a different game altogether and it is not suited for General Purpose Computing .


I never made this point. Being an electronics guy I understand these technical stuffs well.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 28, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I never made this point. Being an electronics guy I understand these technical stuffs well.


 nah , it wasn't for you . But someone else who Touted the 2 Teraflops thing of the PS3 .


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 28, 2008)

I guess the beginner of the thread has his answer with the poll. This is the third poll I've seen with the same result.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 28, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> I guess the beginner of the thread has his answer with the poll. This is the third poll I've seen with the same result.


Yeah and he Decided otherwise .

Bought an Xbox 360


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 28, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Yeah and he Decided otherwise .
> 
> Bought an Xbox 360



So, what difference does that make now? make the poll 15-3?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 28, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> So, what difference does that make now? make the poll 15-3?


Means whatever PS3 fanboys say , Xbox 360 won !

Peace . This discussion is only done for entertainment !


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

i think mods should close this thread now and reopen it on 28th Feb,2009 to see which console rules then (don't answer that below my post now)


----------



## m-jeri (Feb 28, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> i think mods should close this thread now and reopen it on 28th Feb,2009 to see which console rules then (don't answer that below my post now)



Peace brothers.....and zeeshan....no...winning is still far to go...so stop being stubborn....

.....

and yes..for this thread only x360 won hands down.....


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 28, 2008)

madjeri said:


> and yes..for this thread only x360 won hands down.....



Are you reading with upside-down glasses or ignoring what people in this thread voted for?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok, like the biggest fool on this forums I read that link which Zeeshan posted. I saw that whatever knowledge I had about PS3 was downplayed. Heck even the arch!.! I got confused... I read again... I read yet again. Now I was totally sure that all the arch. I'd learnt about the Cell was wrong until something in that article hit me!!!



> We decided to put this Microsoft-provided information up undigested. Thus, enclosed is a *Microsoft-made comparitive analysis*. We have not altered, added, or tinkered with the data. We have not interpreted the specs. We have *cut and pasted this information* from the email into our site and formatted it. Make of it what you will, but be clear we know *Microsoft has clearly slanted this info, and we're not endorsing it, just printing their version*.


Then I said.. WTF  !! I wasted half an hour reading this MS BS which gives some crap comparisons and states that PS3 GPU is related to GeForce 6800!!  (Of corz the date matterz!)

Then I got to read this:


> *www.gamesindustry.biz/content_page.php?aid=13578
> Sony Computer Entertainment Worldwide Studios president Phil Harrison has claimed that Microsoft's Xbox 360 "doesn't have true HD functionality," saying that consumers seeking a HD experience will have to wait for the PS3 to arrive.......
> 
> .....As you well know," he continued, "the Xbox 360 doesn't play high definition movies and doesn't have true HD functionality - PlayStation 3 is the only format that has 1080-progressive, which is the true definition of HD, so it's really premature to be talking about the HD era."


I said WTF!! (yeah, again!  ) HD is HD.. whether its interlaced or progressive!

Conclusion: Treat everything about PS3 from MS and XBox from Sony as the joke of the century! Read unbiased articles!

If someone's interested in the internals then lemme know. There is a nice article on AnandTech which gives an unbiased comparison of Xbox and PS3 hardware. It states that multithreaded and carefully optimized games are better on Xbox than PS3. It also states that the Cell and the 7 SPEs are actually faster than Xbox hardware by leaps and bounds in many games while in some unoptimized ones (read ported) the Cell is the biggest bottleneck and happens to be the worst component of PS3 in that case. 

Not posting here as it'll simply divert the topic. I'm not saying one is bad and the other is good. What I'm saying is: Don't read reviews/comparisons of XBox from Sony and those of PS3 from MS. They are just utter crap!


----------



## m-jeri (Feb 28, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Are you reading with upside-down glasses or ignoring what people in this thread voted for?



@Cyrus...little of both.......hehhehheh


btw...u stop ignoring my post and read it with down-upside glass......

ull know one thing..the thread starter bought 360 dear boy.....atleast read zeeshans post just above....hehheh

peace.....

@infra...u r right.ppl just find some link with nos and pics with words 
ps3.. xbox... cell... RSX...360....Xenon... and just paste it here to advocate......

its gameplay people..just gameplay.......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

@infra: I am not supporting the PS3 because I am a linux fan. Its just better hardware, and I will support C2Q Q6600 over C2D E6600 if you can afford it any day. Infact, I was personally concidering buying an Xbox 360 because of the fact that I am on a budget and can't afford a HUGE upgrade for my PC.

And Xbox 360 is not devoid of linux. There is already a project to hack Xbox 360 and install distros in it. *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free60 But I am just amazed by the PS3 hardware, which has huge potential for utilisation compared to the Xbox 360, which is just a no frills all thrills gaming hardware.

And finally, you were right in saying that the thread starter is nowhere to be seen. He must have got scared by the flame war here


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 28, 2008)

madjeri said:


> its gameplay people..just gameplay.......


 That's what i've been shouting all the time 

@infra_red_dude,

oops didn't read that . Searching the Anandtech site for the review you mentioned .


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 28, 2008)

ROFL people saying that Playstation3 GPU AKA RSX(based on seventh generation of geforce gpu)has a floating point performance of 1.8Teraflops and the cpu AKA Cell processor has a FPP of 218Gigaflops( .2 teraflops appx. )to make a total of 2TF.
geforce 8800 floating point performance<500Gigaflops
Geforce 7800<250Gigaflops=FPP RSX
So even if we consider that 218GF of Cell is true we are only left with a total of 470GF
So guess what xbox 360 is vastly superior than PS3 in terms of hardware as its 1 teraflop *naahh* I am just kidding it is certain that microsoft must be lying too.
Again you buy a PS3 or xbox 360 and a cheap take around 75K HDTV,the hdtv has some native widescreen res maybe not 720p lets assume the native res is 1440x900.
Now u run a game whose true res(size of game image processed by the GPU)is 1152x648 then u set it at 720p for ur HDTV(that's one of the option u are provided with the console)so the image processed by the GPU is at 1152x648 is scaled by the console to 1280x720 progressive and the sent to the HDTV which then scales it to the native res of 1440x900.
So Drum.......beat the final output=Some Crap heavily resized image+Gamma issues due to low cost HDTV+Bad Contrast.
Ref- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=761153&postcount=61
And this- 360 exclusive Halo3 not 720p


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 28, 2008)

From Anandtech Review


> _n the end it seems that Microsoft was more focused on spending money where it counts_ (e.g. CPU, GPU, HDD) and skimped on areas that would have otherwise completed the package (e.g. more USB ports, built in wireless, router functionality, flash card readers, HDMI support in the box, etc...).  _Whereas Sony appears to have just spent money everywhere, but balanced things out by shipping with no hard drive._



The Review is quite old though(it was done 5 Months Before the X360 launch) .

In the end , the Console with the Best Games wins .

The Original Xbox was much powerful than the PS2 , but that did not mean it was the best . Same goes for this round .


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 28, 2008)

LOL,The Playstation 3 manufacturing cost was >800$ and nothing was balanced out as the Sony was suffering huge losses on PS3 sales because it was 600$ & 500$ but hey *no piracy* definitely means that profit would be met by sales of games(overpriced)
Offtopic:Anandtech....lemme think it tested Triple 8800 ultra SLI with no AA on every game how lame is that.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 28, 2008)

On that Note .

Microsoft has a strict policy of at least 4X AA on all titles and Sony has no such policy . This could explain the whole '1010p' thing sony has been touting.

1080p Games with no AA 

Also , if anyone knows , On paper the PS2 is supposed to be more powerful than the Xbox(original) , but we all know which one was .


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 28, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> On that Note .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^^ care to back that up?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 28, 2008)

All the links are from circa 2005 (the links of MS test and from Anandtech etc.). Thats why I've mentioned that "date matterz"!

The problem is not whether Xbox or PS3 is more powerful. The point is how well the hardware is utilized!

Xbox is a clear winner in this coz Its basically a multi-core PC with a custom designed GPU. So vaguely think of it as your "new 3-core processor" computer with Windows (Direct-X actually). So game developers don't hafta be bothered about learning something new for developing games. But the instruction set is different (PPC) and so are the no. of cores. So thread - level parallelism demands a bit more work (a.k.a optimization). But this definitely is practical and profitable 

PS3 is something different. Its not your usual "single-core computer". It can be thought of as a system in Master-Slave combo (PPE is master, SPEs are slaves) + a normal nVidia PCI-E GFX card which doesn't support DirectX API (the biggest hurdle). So it'll surely take time for the developers to harness full potential of the hardware.



MetalheadGautham said:


> @infra: I am not supporting the PS3 because I am a linux fan. Its just better hardware.....





			
				me said:
			
		

> 4Hehe... no offense guys.. just trying to make the atmosphere a bit lighter



Chill Dude


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 28, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> [/B]
> ^^ care to back that up?



There you go : *www.pcvsconsole.com/features/consoles/


----------



## RCuber (Feb 28, 2008)

thepirateboy said:


> hi guys...so after some really hard savings m having enough to buy a ps3 or xbox 360 but m really confused...should i buy xbox if yes then which one core or premium or should i go for ps3...help in deciding folks



Now a days almost all games are ported to both PS3 as well as XBox 360 .. so it doesnot matter which one you go for. PS3 has the advantage of having Bluray drive .. so you can take advantage of this to watch BluRay movies when it hits india.

Also do you have a HDTV in first place?.. if you dont have it then forget everything told about HD, 720p/1080p in this thread... you can take use of the the HD capability of the console( be it xbox 360 or PS3) only on a HDTV. But you can play all the games in normal standard def .. 

When going for console check which console has the highest number of games which you will be playing .. like racing.. FPS TPS etc etc.. it will be waste if you go for a console which doesnot have many titles which suite your taste. And donot worry about future games.. you will be able to play all games at the highest settings and quality be it Xbox 360 or PS3.


@other


> Tom: ( phone rings ) Hello ..
> Harry: Yo dude.. its me harry .. I just bought a PS3 . wanna come and see?
> Tom: ok .. be there in 30 mins.( hang up)
> 
> ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2008)

^^welcome back charan. mai tere jane se sudhar gaya.


----------



## max_demon (Feb 28, 2008)

*www.thetechlife.org/imagehosting/1424787d83a29c75.jpg


Wiiiiiiiiiiii!!!  (+Playstation3 ) dont forget sony may launch PS3 Slim i now have PS2 Slim and PSP Slim . w8ing for PS3 Slim


----------



## krazzy (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ I have a PS2 slim and thinking of getting a PSP Slim.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 29, 2008)

*New Blu-ray 2.0 spec makes PS3 the most future-proof player*



> With the sudden and unexpected announcement from Warner that the studio would be abandoning HD DVD titles in favor of Blu-ray, it seemed to many observers that the high-def format war was all over, bar the shouting.With the upcoming 2.0 player profile requiring Blu-ray players to be networked, Sony finally gets to play its trump card: the PlayStation 3, which has clearly emerged as one of the best Blu-ray players on the market—and is likely to remain so for some time. Why? Because the first player now becomes the most versatile, sporting a future-proof Blu-ray setup.
> 
> Before we can understand why the PlayStation 3 is able to so easily deal with new profiles, we must first look at the difference between the 1.0, 1.1, and 2.0 profiles to see why a simple firmware update isn't enough to make a player compliant.
> 1.0 is the launch profile, and secondary audio and video decoders are optional, as is local storage and network connectivity. The majority of standalone players fit into this category.
> ...




*arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/2008...c-makes-ps3-the-most-future-proof-player.html


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 29, 2008)

max_demon said:


> *www.thetechlife.org/imagehosting/1424787d83a29c75.jpg
> 
> 
> Wiiiiiiiiiiii!!! (+Playstation3 ) dont forget sony may launch PS3 Slim i now have PS2 Slim and PSP Slim . w8ing for PS3 Slim


 
That's about the most fanboyed thing on this thread. 

Anyways, @ Zeeshan, what is that link trying to prove? The GPU performance is given as higher, and CPU performance as lower for the Xbox . So for playing games, the Xbox is superior on paper.


----------



## sridatta (Apr 14, 2009)

Bump!!!

Very interesting thread...
Lets see, what is everyone's opinion now?


----------



## max_demon (Apr 14, 2009)

i have ps3 now .


----------

